# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Optoma] Optoma VDHDNL (HD141X) δεν ανάβει η λάμπα

## andyferraristi

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ο προτζέκτορας του τίτλου με βραχυκυκλωμένο τροφοδοτικό. Μετά την επίλυση του προβλήματος (δύο smd δίοδοι), ο προτζέκτορας πήρε ζωή, αλλά δεν ανάβει η λάμπα και ανάβει το ενδεικτικό led αυτής. Το ερώτημα που έχω είναι. Υπάρχει τρόπος να εντοπίσω εάν είναι όντως η λάμπα, ή η τάση τροφοδοσίας της, ή θα πρέπει αυτό να γίνει μόνο με αντικατάσταση ??? Από κάποια αντίστοιχα θέματα που διάβασα εδώ, δεν βρήκα κάποια σαφή απάντηση. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------

